# Big Hairy "Thumbs Up" To UV!



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I've had a perpetual algal bloom in all 3 of my tanks (90, 65, 20) for the last few weeks, and it has driven me almost insane trying to clear it using reduced lighting, frequent wc's, applied water conditioners ("Clarity"), gravel rinses, BN Plec's, etc...

I eventually gave up, bit the bullet, and ordered a Coralife in-line UV Steriliser (3X; 9w) from the fellas at MOPS and installed it on my 65g (most heavily planted, therefore more difficult to reduce lighting without harming plants)... OVERNIGHT SUCCESS! (literally!)

The cloudiness cleared literally overnight, and has now remained that way for over a week... so I've now added a Coralife 6X (18W) UV to my 90g and another 3X and a Rena XP1 to my 20g... The difference is incredible - I have crystal clear water again in all my tanks, and my fish have turned off their wipers and headlights!

For anyone else tired of fighting 'greenwater', there IS a solution, and it is UV!

Cheers!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just make sure you do a big water change to get rid of all those dead algae cells.

It kills stuff, but doesn't remove it so the decaying dead stuff can become anaerobic. Unlike a diatom filter, it doesn't "actually" filter out particles, just kills them.

Congrats though, green water is the suck.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Chris - good advice, and a point that I had considered... I'm kinda anal about water-changes anway, but MAN is nice to change water and then NOT see it cloud overnight...!  

Thanks.


----------

